# My tank and new fish



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

Dovii


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

again


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

full tank shot...........90 gallons


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of the female :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

I took these pictures with a webcamera. The male and female are quite active and enjoy swimming in the bubble wand and chasing guppies and eating pellets. They have really opened up in the last day or two and are swimming around quite alot. I am very excited to own them and I know that I will provide with them with adequate housing once the need arises. Let me know what you think of all the pictures ! peace for now.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

are ther really aggressive?
they look great.


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

anyone ? .......


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

get them some cave-like objects to reside in. Like clay pots, plastic tunnel things, that sorta stuff


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice tank, looks to be the same size,, are your measurements 48'-20"-24"?


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

48X18X24


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yup yup man, nice tank looks like fun!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> nice tank


 aren't you the same person


----------

